# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Melatonin helped my first lucid experience

## lemoncobbler

Last night, I found a bottle of melatonin in my kitchen. I'd been trying to lucid dream for about two or three months now, and only once had I ever had a reality check that resulted in me being even slightly conscious in my dream, and I remembered that everyone on this forum comments on how B6 and melatonin can improve dream recall. Anyway, I took a melatonin pill, then went to bed once I felt it kicking in. I woke once after having a perfectly normal dream, but had only slept for four hours, and so I went back to bed, a little irratated that the melatonin hadn't given me anything out of the ordinary. Next dream is much longer as I fall back to sleep, but still no lucidity. But there were really vivid memories of that dream, and so I thought, well this is better than nothing.
Now, I wake up from that dream, and i'm still sleepy. I tell myself, "one last dream, this'll be the good one." I fall back asleep.


In this dream, nothing strikes me as out of the ordinary the entire first half, I am visiting an ex-friend (who's constantly in my dreams for whatever reason.), and she has her friend over. Atfirst, everyone seems all chummy, but then, things change for the worse, and it seems my ex-friend has a plan to kill me. and thats why her friend is over.
At some point though, its just me and her friend (Shes just a dream character by the way.), and her friend is yelling at me, for no reason. 
*Now heres the weirdest part. I have no idea why this happened. I didn't do a reality check or anything, I just told myself in the dream. "Wait! this isn't real! I'm dreaming!" as I did, the entire dream seemed to have a blast of air pass through it with my realization. The dream character seemed startled. I stared and smiled, because then I realized that this was MY dream, and now she no longer would try to kill me. That was my first lucid task, I changed which side she was playing for. I felt pretty damn cool, and then I made a move on her. Fucking awesome. It was a dream, so I could do what I want, (I told myself.) I won't get into the details here, but we engaged in alot of physical touching (I was amazed at how I was able to feel it in the dream, it seemed so real ) *  But then because I'd gotten so excited about this, I lost my lucidity.  :Sad:  but either way, its still my first lucid experience, and a really fun one at that ;D. Thank you melatonin.

----------

